# Struggling for just under a year



## Rainbow101 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi. I did post on here a while ago in November. I am still struggling every month and always get disappointed. Is there a way to stop being so stressed and obsessed about it? My af is due on Saturday and hoping it doesn't come. Being stressed has made me late twice with bfn. I have a few funny things happening but don't want to end up being disappointed again. My boobs are sore when usually it's just my nipples, I have had slight cramping with a few times more severe than other times, a headache that is in the background, my partner had a coffee the other day which I hate anyway but it smelt 10 times stronger. I don't know but maybe it's just because I want to be pregnant I'm getting all this. Anyway, thanks for reading.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Rainbow 

Trying Nd waiting month after month can be soul destroying. I've been there and it's so hard not to get your hopes up especially when AF is a little late or when symptoms appear.  You don't know if it's your mind playing tricks or what.  What your describing could be early pregnancy symptoms but the only way to be certain is to do a test.

Sending hugs 

Dory 
Xxx


----------



## Rainbow101 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Dory,

Yes it is exactly like that. I've wanted it for years but I only started dating my partner just over a year ago. We got engaged and are looking for a place to start living together. I said I wanted children right from the start (I don't know if that was right) but he said he does too. I'm 22 and he's 34 so quite a bit of an age gap but we're happy together. I am not as stressed as I usually am but it's always at the back of my mind. I hope af doesn't come on Saturday but even if she does I am not giving up. We did get everything timed right. I took an opk and it was a strong positive. Here's to hoping.

Thanks again


----------



## Rainbow101 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi. I don't know what happened to a couple of posts on this thread. An update, I just got my af today  disappointed and upset yet again. Started one day early but I have bought a few things I can try for next month. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry to read that Rainbow   Sending   For next month xx


----------



## Rainbow101 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Dory,

Many thanks for replying again. I am definitely going to give it my all next month. Hopefully next month will be it. I wanted to have got pregnant before I was 23 but not likely now as I've only got 2 months lol. Oh well, 23 it is lol


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Good luck with ttc xx


----------

